# Extension to waste pipe?



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi all,
Still loving our Bolero ,due to work still not had her maiden voyage that is next weekend . Hooked her up yesterday to check all systems working and so far so good. We were wondering does anyone know where we could get an extension system for emptying waste on sites like a hose fitting that would fit on the end of the waste outlet?
Thanks in advance 
Nichola


----------



## Lonewolf (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi Nickynoo,

I got a couple of fittings for my Bessie at centurywise.co.uk.
The part numbers are CW916 (£3.95) & CW918 (£4.70). 

I think your Bolero is the same fitting as mine.

Cheers,
Lonewolf.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look here
chapter


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Hi Nichola
I use water pump delivery hose, 2" I think, which fits snugly over the out let pipe and roles up into a small roll after use, a large jubilee clip could also be used if the hose is larger than the out let pipe on the M/H.

Charlie

http://www.tidyco.co.uk/store/water_pumps/hose/layflat_hose.asp


----------



## Edprogs (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi Nickynoo

What you need is a 1" BSP male to hose adaptor. You can get one from most garden centres that sell ponds and pumps, they also stock the hose which simply pushes onto the end of the adaptor. Makes life a lot easier when you can't get the van close enough to the grey water point.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Our Hymer cam with a pipe that is about 3ft long. I would have though Swift would have siupplied the same with there vans.

It migh be worth asking to see if it should have one and the dealer has just left it out.


I would be intrested to know the out come as we are possably about to purchase a new Bessacarr and the waste outlet looks the same as the Hymer (might keep my pipe if Swift dont supply them)

Richard...


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Reply*

Just to confirm that we do not supply these bits with our motorhomes.

Regards
Kath


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

RichardnGill said:


> I would be intrested to know the out come as we are possably about to purchase a new Bessacarr and the waste outlet looks the same as the Hymer (might keep my pipe if Swift dont supply them)
> Richard...


Richard...for what it's worth. We did not have one with our new Bessacarr but did keep one that we made for our last van. We never used it with that van and have not used it with this one either. We manage to get the waste tap over the "hole" every time or, if we don't want to move off the pitch, use a bucket.

G


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Just leave the tap open slightly so it gently drips away. No need for any more pipe that way, & the ground gets watered too! 8O  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
_That Should do it, I'll sit back now & wait for the insults come flooding in   _


----------



## phil4francoise (Jun 21, 2008)

would not dream of doing such a thing!! We fitted a outlet on the off side of our swift so that the waste can be emptied from either side :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Alfa_Scud said:


> Just leave the tap open slightly so it gently drips away. No need for any more pipe that way, & the ground gets watered too! 8O :


No thank you !

After listening to the reactions of other campers when we accidentally emptied our fresh water tank slightly shy of the hole I'd not recommend this ! The CC warden- and I went and confessed- was not in the least phased by it but from everyone else's reactions you'd have thought we'd emptied the toilet cassette on the drive !

G


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I could do with a swift extension to my waste pipe this weather :wink:  

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

The reasons we use the extension pipe are 

In most CC sites the dump points are a single drain, so you have to lift the lid off either when you have backed over it (can be hard) or take the lid of first and risk driving into it. With a pipe on no problem, park next to it take the lid of and thats it. 

On CL's most dont have a dump but do have a drain that can be very hard to get to or mounted 9" out of the ground. Again with a pipe no problem. 

Come on Swift be as good as Hymer and give a pipe away with your vans    It might make me make my mind up any buy a new Bessacarr

They are very useful honest 

:lol: 

Richard...


----------

